# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  İstanbul, vergi gelirinde ilk sırada

## ozzylive

Maliye Bakanlığı, 2011 yılında tahakkuk eden 301 milyar 742.4 milyon TL’lik verginin 253 milyar 765.4 milyon TL’sini tahsil etti. Vergi tahsilat oranı 2010 yılına göre 0.7 puan gerileyerek yüzde 84.1 düzeyinde gerçekleşti. 2011 yılında İstanbul 111.3 milyar TL vergi tahsilatıyla ilk sırada yer alırken, İstanbul’u 33.7 milyar TL ile Kocaeli, 27.6 milyar TL ile İzmir, 27.5 milyar TL ile Ankara izledi. Böylece Türkiye genelinde tahsil edilen her 100 TL’lik verginin 44 TL’si İstanbul’dan, 79 TL’si ise İstanbul, Kocaeli, Ankara ve İzmir’den toplandı.

----------

